# Sleeping problems



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been experiencing fragmented sleep for several years now, what I mean by this is I don't get restful sleep and I have nightmares on a constant basis. I told my doctor about it and he said i'm experiencing high levels of adrenaline and hypertension. He put me on Prazosin and I started it last night. I'm hoping that this will work and help with my dp because I read that when you have dp you can experience sleep depravation as well as anxiety. Having dp for 9 years now i'm at the point of trying to see what fuels it and what works for me. Therapy has helped a lot, so maybe with this med I can find some type of release. I'm aware that dp/dr is different for everyone and everyone will recover at their own pace, so with that I will let you know if this works for me. I wish I could be a test subject and be part of the cure so I could help all of us. much love.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey friend









I don't get good sleeps either, and I am positive I always have extra adrenaline in me. Hopefully this works out for you!


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Jayd said:


> Hey friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jayd, I will let you know


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

ShannaLynn said:


> I've been experiencing fragmented sleep for several years now, what I mean by this is I don't get restful sleep and I have nightmares on a constant basis. I read that when you have dp you can experience sleep depravation as well as anxiety. Having dp for 9 years now i'm at the point of trying to see what fuels it and what works for me.


I am convinced that dysfunctional sleep plays a significant role in the cause, exacerbation or perpetuation of DD.
I've had DD for over 35 yrs and ever since I've known myself, I have had serious sleeping problems, awakening exhausted, tense and very DD'D.
I have not been tested using somnography but I suspect I have Sleep Apnea and/or Delayed Sleep Phase Disorder.
This is an area of DD research which I think is sorely neglected.
Looking forward to your results, too.
Cheers.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

fyi if it doesnt work, seroquel just about stopped all my dreams if that continues to be a problem, or at least stopped me from remembering them


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> fyi if it doesnt work, seroquel just about stopped all my dreams if that continues to be a problem, or at least stopped me from remembering them


thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Sleepwalker said:


> I am convinced that dysfunctional sleep plays a significant role in the cause, exacerbation or perpetuation of DD.
> I've had DD for over 35 yrs and ever since I've known myself, I have had serious sleeping problems, awakening exhausted, tense and very DD'D.
> I have not been tested using somnography but I suspect I have Sleep Apnea and/or Delayed Sleep Phase Disorder.
> This is an area of DD research which I think is sorely neglected.
> ...


I will keep you guys updated. thanks


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

So far I still have dp, but i'm sleeping slightly better. I can see a difference in my moods but not so much the dp.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I had major insomnia for years. Seroquel allows me to sleep. in the 16 yrs I've had this i never wake feeling rested. i did have a sleep study but it showed nothing significant...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i think they've been using beta blockers for nightmares with ptsd, you could do a journal search, ask your doc


----------

